# Big muscles/Weaker punch?



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

*Does bigger muscles weaken your punch?*​
Most certainly not!18587.26%Yes it does!2712.74%


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Well i saw this debate somewhere on the internet, cant remember where now but i found it interesting but i dont agree at all. Anyway just wondered what peoples views were on the subject.

Does bigger muscles make your punch weaker?


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

You wouldnt put a lightweight boxer against a heavyweight boxer and not expect the lightweight to be leaving in a bodybag. Big muscles dont weaken your punch unless your full of synthanol *cough* mr Gregg Valentine. Id take a punch in the face off him for a tenner.

Also since bodybuilding and fighting are completely different sports i dont see why it matters?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

have u ever seen kimbo slice? built like a brick sh1t house, knocks people out 4 fun,


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Big muscles have nothing to do with puching power its all down to technique


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

kimbo


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

kimbo slice is a monster who knocks people out 4 fun, but he has never knocked anyone worth mentioning, he only fights bums in a back yard. he wimped out against tyson, and even against rampage jackson and tito ortiz, big lad though who i would like to get hit by


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Muscle + technique = power.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep agreed.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

kimbo is **** - believe the hype that EliteXC conjour up, hahah

being heavily muscled can make a **** big fighter beat a very good smaller fighter - see Bob Sapp (NFL player whos huge and muscled) beat one of the best K-1 fighters of all time..ernesto hoost TWICE!!! on sheer brute strength. Hoost beat him once... but for that one example just being big doesnt matter - a 79kg Thai Boxer Khaklai Khannoersing KO'd a 120kg+ guy with a jumping kick too... so works both ways...generally though the untrained muscled guy looses to a guy who knows what he is doing in most cases


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah but, look at mayweather against the big show, shows that big muscles do nothing...Big muscled guys are just fannies.... yeah, now I'm off to have some protein shake with no protein in so I can get smaller and have a bigger punch.... :thumb:


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Yeah but, look at mayweather against the big show, shows that big muscles do nothing...Big muscled guys are just fannies.... yeah, now I'm off to have some protein shake with no protein in so I can get smaller and have a bigger punch.... :thumb:


You mean you can really get smaller Robsta


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

i think its more about technique(sp?) but if you have bigger muscles and your arm is heavier on certain punch's it will hurt more. I do not have big arms, they are about 15.5 I think maybe 16 at tops and I apparently have a hard punch.

Look at brock lesnar though huge guy, huge punch as some one already mentioned Bob Sapp, he is 6 foot 6 and like 23 stone huge arms, huge every thing and he has a hugeee punch.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont think its as easy as a straight yes or no answer. There are too many other factors to consider but in general bigger people tend to do more damage when they punch someone/thing.

I used to watch a programme about martial arts (I cant remember what its called) but there was a Japanese guy on talking about how he only works his tricep as that is the main muscle used in a punch.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lol Kimbo Sice what a fkin joke...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Force = Mass X accelleration

MAss = bigger arm... You do the maths.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Its all about bodyweight, thats whats behind a punch, if some fat 17st bloke hits me full on, im going to go down like a sack of sh1t, no two ways about it, unless he punches like a woman.

Weight and technique, a proper punch comes from pivoting and from the hips.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but just having bigger arms - means only one part of the punch (the arm extension) has more mass, the shoulder turning , hips and pushing from the floor all give the punch power, so this could easily negate the big arms... have sparred with people a lot smaller who can punch well above their weight and also guys who were heavily muscled, who had brute strength but couldnt hit hard pound for pound, technique and application is a big part of it too.....

anyway - get big arms (so look good) then learn how to throw a punch properly and you have the best of both worlds ;-)

as someone else says though a big punch connets and its adios, but very often that big punch is telegraphed - and usually the bigger guys are the worse culprits and so can be avoided/countered etc


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's not rocket science...

mass x accelleration = force... No debate, it's the first law of physics rofl. The faster you punch the harder, the bigger you are/amount of mass you use in the punch = harder, put both together - game over.

I don't know how this thread reached two pages...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but your clearly someone who has never fought? as its not just the arm that punches - Im not arguing about the physics law, Im stating that a punch has more to it than a quick jolt out with the arm as you imply..... anyway just reply on getting a big bicep and throwing those arm punches .... and living in dreamworld that it makes you a great fighter / puncher lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

When I trained at a boxing club I was considered to have a cracking punch for my weight due to my technique. It's how you distribute your bodyweight, twisting at the legs and turning your body into it. If a heavy guy does the same thing then the same effect will happen except the more mass = the harder punch. It's a simple equation so this thread is stupid to be honest.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

noel said:


> but your clearly someone who has never fought? as its not just the arm that punches - Im not arguing about the physics law, Im stating that a punch has more to it than a quick jolt out with the arm as you imply..... anyway just reply on getting a big bicep and throwing those arm punches .... and living in dreamworld that it makes you a great fighter / puncher lol


Learn to read.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

noel - the thread is big muscle/weaker punch? not just big arms weaker punch.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

megatron said:


> Force = Mass X accelleration
> 
> MAss = bigger arm... You do the maths.


Is it 78?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

fair enough and apologies then, but the debate generally comes from either trainers who think weight training isnt beneficial - very much the old school - look at David Haye who is savvy, uses alot of weight training and very much unvonventional (i.e sprints rather than loads of long runs) or from people who assume that just having big arms means they can fight... hence my rant - as long as the muscle is 'go' rather than 'show' -


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Noel.. Nearlly every athelete uses weight training to develop there power. Footballers, boxers, rugby players and so on. This thread is rediculous.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Last night I was training with a friend, I was tense and was trying to hit hard. I was hitting hard but my friend was telling me to relax, he did this twisting thing to try and give me a few more inchs reach and movement in my twist and I hit him and he said that was double the power of my previous punchs. Ok yea im 19 and half stone so when I start moving its a powerful hit but technique I hit even harder


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ali punches fast but not ko hard tyson punches fast and ko hard and both fought around the same weight, punching power is a thing you have or dont i dont think it can be taught!,if you havnt got a ko punch you never will.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

The myth of big muscles making your punch weak is due to muscular men having tight muscles, which isn't necessarily true of course. A big powerful man that has good technique and is relaxed will hit harder than a skinny man with equally good technique & relaxation.

As Yeti found more than anything else relaxation is the key otherwise your punching is like driving your car with the handbrake on.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, my fcukin ex did too......and she stabbed me, so she got punched back like a man....as said in the suspenders thread, women turn into phsyco's when I split up with them...lol

Just cos a guy's big doesn't mean he can punch. But if a big guy can punch then he's going to hurt a damn site more than a smaller guy, put it this way.

Who would you rather get hit by, Tyson in his prime, or someone like Barry Mcguigan in his prime.

I'd rather take one on the chin from Barry tbh....still hurt but not like a Tyson shot...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Greekgoddess said:


> Five-O take note, not all women punch like a woman, some of us punch and kick as hard as a man.....


yeah, my missus :tongue:

sorry to assume, but some make me laugh, especially the way they throw a ball etc...c'mon, you gotta know what I mean? lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My mrs is a mofo. She helps me train, we end up rolling on the floor and she heels me and mashes me up. Any way she was ground and pounding me once and it was not very nice! So I let up and grabbed around her so she could not hit my face only the side of my head. Any way due to me telling her about making space by pushing on the throat, she put her forearm to my throat and pushed my head back with enough spare she trusted forward and with her other elbow smashed me in the face. **** me did it hurt and can she hit hard!

I remember a girl I used to train with as well, not even 5 foot, not a ounce of fat on her, fit as hell and she has one of the nastyist kicks ever!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> yeah, my fcukin ex did too......and she stabbed me, so she got punched back like a man....as said in the suspenders thread, women turn into phsyco's when I split up with them...lol
> 
> Just cos a guy's big doesn't mean he can punch. But if a big guy can punch then he's going to hurt a damn site more than a smaller guy, put it this way.
> 
> ...


good post:thumbup1:

i rather not get hit by either tho TBH


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok

skinny guy with brilliant punch, takes up weights puts on 3st muscle....

Now has a brillaint punch with more weight and power...thus a harder punch

End of


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Big muscles = weaker punch? No

Big muscles = stronger punch? No

To answer yes to either of the above would mean that there was always a link between muscle mass and punching power. Which there is not.

Both of the above are huge generalisations. Many factors go into creating a powerful punch- speed, power, technique being the main ones. A lack of one of these factors creates a weaker punch not big muscles.

Said guy in the example above may put on muscle, but this muscle may alter his technique thus reducing power. Similarly, the same guy may maintain his technique and through this be able to fully use the extra contractility of the muscle.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

reps pauly, excellent awnser. i have instructed a fair few guys in kickboxing and its unreal how many big blokes come in and think they wll be champs ( not all lol, and some small blokes do to). muscle has sweet FA to do with punch power

technique 100% noting else.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> reps pauly, excellent awnser. i have instructed a fair few guys in kickboxing and its unreal how many big blokes come in and think they wll be champs ( not all lol, and some small blokes do to). muscle has sweet FA to do with punch power
> 
> technique 100% noting else.


i disagree! why do ground work?

Now i done kickboxing for years and i no its 95% about the technique, but mouscle comes into it, of course it does, it what makes your arm shoulders move and shoulder and hip to twist.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

warren_1987 said:


> muscle has sweet FA to do with punch power


lol do me a favour... What is going on on UK-M lately, I'm just reading utter crap after utter crap.

How hard would you punch with no muscles?

I need a holiday from here.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

megatron said:


> lol do me a favour... What is going on on UK-M lately, I'm just reading utter crap after utter crap.
> 
> How hard would you punch with no muscles?
> 
> I need a holiday from here.


 :lol:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

SHEP6413 said:


> kimbo slice is a monster who knocks people out 4 fun, but he has never knocked anyone worth mentioning, he only fights bums in a back yard. he wimped out against tyson, and even against rampage jackson and tito ortiz, big lad though who i would like to get hit by


how do u know they were bums? yeah he lost against sean gannon but that was through stamina, hes trained by bas rutten now, of course hes gonna get an easy ride at the start of his career , thats what happens, look at rampages first fights (bums),

we'll see what happens down the road


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Yeah but, look at mayweather against the big show, shows that big muscles do nothing...Big muscled guys are just fannies.... yeah, now I'm off to have some protein shake with no protein in so I can get smaller and have a bigger punch.... :thumb:


you gotta remember wrestling isnt real and its all choreographed that means nothing mate >P


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> i disagree! why do ground work?
> 
> Now i done kickboxing for years and i no its 95% about the technique, but mouscle comes into it, of course it does, it what makes your arm shoulders move and shoulder and hip to twist.


but you are not contracting your muscles hard anyway, and if you are then garuntee the punch will be feeble you use enough muscle to move your arm therefore size of it wont improove power.

if more muscle has a factor in punch power, surley butterbean would have a pathetic punch, the guy is major percent fat.



megatron said:


> lol do me a favour... What is going on on UK-M lately, I'm just reading utter crap after utter crap.
> 
> How hard would you punch with no muscles?
> 
> I need a holiday from here.


im not saying you dont need muscle to do anything, ie live, move etc etc . but when it comes to power then i stand by my awnser. if that was the case are you telling me big bb will always have the harder punch as they have plenty muscle?? if so why dont bb go into boxing.

but we all have our opinions , and no harm done if you dont agree.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

surely its just strength and technique that gives u a harder punch,,,,alot of big guys dont need good technique and they#d still knock u flat out!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Who gives a sh1t anyway......you can either punch or you can't. Put it this way, every person I've ever punched has gone down like a sack of sh1t anyway.....whether I've technique or not.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

im agreeing with you that muscle isnt everything, technic and footwork is crucial. but muscle definatly counts, even does fat to a certain degree, if you can put your weight behind your punch,

a straight jab is very similar to a bench press movement, thats why rocky did so manty press ups lmao.

we will have to agree to disagree.

what do you compete in? full contact, light contact?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> im agreeing with you that muscle isnt everything, technic and footwork is crucial. but muscle definatly counts, even does fat to a certain degree, if you can put your weight behind your punch,
> 
> a straight jab is very similar to a bench press movement, thats why rocky did so manty press ups lmao.
> 
> ...


all depends on how many pints ive had, usually full lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

full, mate. but also did a few semi and ammature bouts. but kickboxing was more full on than the boxing. i boxed for county and district but as ammature all bar 5 bouts were with full head gear on. and kickbox at uni team now, and at a mma club which obv is full contact lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

kl kl. i started off with semi aswel, then did light contact for years, but i retired as found it easier to get black eyes and not have to pay for the priviledge of getting them :cursing:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

You should let a big guy punch you, and a small guy punch you..........let us know


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

its is quite obvious that a bigger man will punch harder than a man who is smaller, if the same technique is used, however the fist wont make contact as quick as say a light weight. also its worth noting that it is bigger biceps that slow down a punch, where as bigger triceps can speed the punch up


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I wonder how many more pages this thread can go on with everyone saying the same answer answer but in a different way??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Makes me laugh

Original question was size of muscle effect punch power

Why does everybody feel the need to give a life story account of martial arts that have done, skinny people they know hwo can punch hard or a general autobiogrpahy of thier fighting life..

I have big muscles and i punch hard, at least holes in my doors would confirm


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mass * velocity = power

More mass = greater power


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Id say it certainly helps if you have the technique.

However there was a middleweight MMA fighter called Lee Murray that was well known for his KO power, he used to spar with heavyweight boxers and KO them (british champions not your avrage bums)


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

The only way I think it could make your punch weaker is if your muscles were big enough to limit your range of movement.

Question...Can Jay Cutler punch harder than Ricky Hatton??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

didnt Bruce Lee at one stage stop training biceps and trained only his triceps as he believed it gave him greather punching power? And that having strong bicpes took some power out of the punch?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe you should replace the plasterboard :lol:



jw007 said:


> Makes me laugh
> 
> Original question was size of muscle effect punch power
> 
> ...


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

punching power comes from the speed as well as the muscle, overmuscled people tend to punch slower or keep there arm tensed and use muscle strength instead of keeping it loose till just before impact either way its still sore and a fight is about a lot more than just one punch


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the bigger you are effects speed more than anything which is crucial in a fight, If you cant land a hefty punch your not gonna win you'll just tire yourself out. In my days of Muay Thai i have beaten some apponents alot bigger and stronger than me just because they were too slow, but i knew if they were to land a big punch/kick/elbow id be in trouble. I lost more fights against the unsuspecting 'thin' bloke than bigger blokes.

Medium weight fighters hurt the most

A bit off the origional topic but just my 2p


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I wonder how many more pages this thread can go on with everyone saying the same answer answer but in a different way??


my bad i just pressed post without reading pages two and three


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

think about it like this, it is gonna hurt more getting hit by a lorry than a car.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Think the poll has a flaw, just because you have bigger muscles than someone doesnt make your punch stronger.

Look at Bruce Lee, he wasnt small by any means but wasnt big either, however, he had the strongest punch ever.

Also, depends where you punch, how you punch, and how you have been trained i.e. weight training, boxing, martial arts.

So, IMO, neither of the poll choices are correct and the poll does not offer a varied enough answer.

EDIT: feck me, so stupid, i read the whole thing wrong, thought the poll asked 'Does bigger muscles make your punch stronger' or something along those lines  God damn, think im dislexic


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

My kickboxing instructor is 'normal' sized but his punch and kick would take your head off.

I've learnt to punch and kick much harder from doing the training and so I think it really depends on your technique.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Think the poll has a flaw, just because you have bigger muscles than someone doesnt make your punch stronger.
> 
> *Look at Bruce Lee, he wasnt small by any means but wasnt big either, however, he had the **strongest punch ever**.*
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> .
> 
> *Look at Bruce Lee, he wasnt small by any means but wasnt big either, however, he had the strongest punch ever*.


erm yes he was very small, and he didn't have the strongest punch ever......ninjas don't turn invisible with smoke bombs, babe doesn't really talk, and man did actually land on the moon.....when your balls drop you'll realise the stupidity of your statement....

Oh another thing, if Bruce Lee was supposedly the best martial artist/hard man/living god some would have us believe, how fcuking hard was the guy who smashed him to bits then?????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyway fcuk punching someone, stabbing them is soo much easier....


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Robsta said:


> erm yes he was very small, and he didn't have the strongest punch ever......*ninjas don't turn invisible with smoke bombs, babe doesn't really talk*, and man did actually land on the moon.....when your balls drop you'll realise the stupidity of your statement....
> 
> Oh another thing, if Bruce Lee was supposedly the best martial artist/hard man/living god some would have us believe, how fcuking hard was the guy who smashed him to bits then?????


 :crying: you ruined my dreams !!


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I point out that way back on the earlier pages someone mentions

F=MA

Thats the wrong equation. It will tell you only how fast the person hit will accelerate away.

The unit of force is N. The Newton.










So another way to express force as a unit is KGms^-2. And as clearly seen... that is a weight being moved at an acceleration. ^^

If you want to know the damage inflicted on something use 1/2 x mass x velocity squared.

PS. My personal opinion is that I don't think it possible for increased muscle mass to actually slow down your punching speed. You'd expect bigger muscles to make you punch faster! I sure as hell do.

Muscle isn't dead weight just hanging there.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bruce Lee...Strongest punch EVER.

Best one i have heard EVER more like 

Its technique simple as,take Iron Mike for example...He was not exactly small was he.?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> PMSL :lol:





Robsta said:


> erm yes he was very small, and he didn't have the strongest punch ever......ninjas don't turn invisible with smoke bombs, babe doesn't really talk, and man did actually land on the moon.....when your balls drop you'll realise the stupidity of your statement....
> 
> Oh another thing, if Bruce Lee was supposedly the best martial artist/hard man/living god some would have us believe, how fcuking hard was the guy who smashed him to bits then?????


Well, it was my opinion, unless proved otherwise my opinion sticks, i never seen a bodybuilder knock out a man from 1 inch before... have you?

Also Bruce Lee died of full body seizures and cerebel edima, he wasn't beat to death...

Bruce Lee trained upto 12 hours per day, ran between 2 and 6 miles per day, then 10 miles on a bike and 800 skips on a skipping rope....

Atually dont even care! lol unless you can find sufficient evidence to say he wasn't as strong as made out to be then you cant say he didnt have the or one of the strongest punches.

There is plenty evidence to show he was one if not the strongest person of his time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you slly little boy...do you know about brucelee at all, do you not know he was severely injured in a tournament when he was BEATEN by another competitor and they feared he would never fight again....FACT....

the strongest person ever, are you for real or has mummy given you too many E numbers today......mate, this is an over 18's board and stupid comments as you've made above will result in us thinking you are indeed 8 yrs old and still believe that they had to slow the kick down in enter the dragon as it was too fast to be recorded on film.....

I cannot wait for your reply to this...(if you are indeed allowed to use the pc after 7 pm)

and erm what evidence is there to show he was strong at all, let alone one of the strongest people ever........please point this evidence out.....

And who have you seen knock someone out from a 1 inch punch that wasn't (now this is important) *IN A FCUKING FILM * ffs...  :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> you slly little boy...do you know about brucelee at all, do you not know he was severely injured in a tournament when he was BEATEN by another competitor and they feared he would never fight again....FACT....
> 
> the strongest person ever, are you for real or has mummy given you too many E numbers today......mate, this is an over 18's board and stupid comments as you've made above will result in us thinking you are indeed 8 yrs old and still believe that they had to slow the kick down in enter the dragon as it was too fast to be recorded on film.....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

1" punch....in a film.:laugh:

I would rather be hit by a 1" punch than a big fukk off hook from Goerge Foreman.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Robsta said:


> you slly little boy...do you know about brucelee at all, do you not know he was severely injured in a tournament when he was BEATEN by another competitor and they feared he would never fight again....FACT....
> 
> the strongest person ever, are you for real or has mummy given you too many E numbers today......mate, this is an over 18's board and stupid comments as you've made above will result in us thinking you are indeed 8 yrs old and still believe that they had to slow the kick down in enter the dragon as it was too fast to be recorded on film.....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Whats with the petty little "insults"? Thats a hell of allot sillier and immature than anything I've said on this forum, considering your well no idea how old you are but your acting like a 16 year old chav, my 7 year old cousin doesnt go on as petty and childish as your post! :lol:

The one inch punch may have been performed in a film but was also performed outside of studio, and is now mastered by several martial artists.

And, MODERATOR, to be honest i dont want to stoop to your level, i provided OPINION, this is THOUGHT not FACT, but ****, you know everything. I will not be posting in this thread again :thumbup1:

...also you still didnt provide any evidence to not having the strongest punch...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

F.M.J said:


> Well, it was my opinion, unless proved otherwise my opinion sticks, i never seen a bodybuilder knock out a man from 1 inch before... have you?
> 
> Also Bruce Lee died of full body seizures and cerebel edima, he wasn't beat to death...
> 
> ...


I cycle 20 KM a day and also lift weights therefore I must also be the strongest man that ever lived.

I recon I could take Bruce, all 110lbs of him.

Also I think that Stone Cold steve Austin is the toughest guy ever, I mean he beat the rock at wrestlemania!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats with the petty little "insults"? Thats a hell of allot sillier and immature than anything I've said on this forum, considering your well no idea how old you are but your acting like a 16 year old chav, my 7 year old cousin doesnt go on as petty and childish as your post! :lol:
> 
> ...


Cos he's fcuking dead you imbecile.....

The insults are due to the fact you actually believe the sh!te you post.....know anyone with any iq would know your statement is pathetic beyond belief....yes he was an awesome martial artist but strong beyond belief as you put it is not what he was at all....

just think with his strongest punch in the world he should have got in the boxing ring and he could have been world heavyweight champ...even though he was 5 stone nothing......hell, he could have smashed Ali, Frazier, Foreman and them to bits....

But he was too good for that so just did badly dubbed films.....with very good choreographed fight scenes.....mate, he would have been beat to death if he got in a ring to box with a heavyweight fighter of the day....

I seriously for the life of me cannot believe that you are for real.....even my wife (who knows fcuk all about fighting) knows he was an actor and that's it, and was as strong as she is.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcuk off, it's just got good.......


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah what bright spark bumped this pointless thread?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

imagine Lee hitting Tyson....he'd let him walk out the ring due to sheer pity for what was about to happen.....lmao..


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Myst said:


> Can I point out that way back on the earlier pages someone mentions
> 
> F=MA
> 
> ...


Boffin :tongue:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny stuff, I've never had a fight but i hope when i do its with the skinny jean wearing lad who watches a lot of kung fu movies and not a rugby player.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Probably have to tie the little fcuker to the ring post.....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I prefer to KIS, triceps extend the arm, so a strong tricep will give a strong punch, this is obviously discounting the fact that a great punch comes from the hips, or more importantly.

Comes from nowhere.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Reminds me of one of the Tony Jaa films (elephant one) cant remember which onk bak or warrior king, when he has to go against them giant blokes.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> id* love to see tyson unload on bruce lee *


What,like in a porn movie you mean ?????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chilisi said:


> i might start up a thread... "whos stronger".. the hulk or superman...?


ffs, are you dumb...everyone knows it's superman:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Myst said:


> ...
> 
> If you want to know the damage inflicted on something use 1/2 x mass x velocity squared.
> 
> ...


Right - so a heavy fist/arm moving at a certain velocity will inflict more damage than a lighter one moving at the same velocity.

But it takes more force to accelerate a heavier fist/arm to the same velocity, so it depends how "strong" your arm muscles are.

A bloke with smaller but more powerful muscles who can accelerate his lighter fist/arm to a high enough velocity can inflict the same amount of damage.

But a big powerful bloke who can accelerate his heavy fist/arm to an even higher velocity will inflict even more damage! Ouch!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And superman can fly....he did it outside the studio one day and now a few superheroes do it as part and parcel of their daily routines..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Robsta said:


> And superman can fly....he did it outside the studio one day and now a few superheroes do it as part and parcel of their daily routines..... :lol: :lol:


cant argue with that, its all true. i've seen it on the tv


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol silly question, if you have big muscle it wont make your punch weak

If you cant punch anyway it will be bunk regardless of size. If you can punch hard with your weight and you weigh a fock load then i aint gunna argue with ya!

Theres probably a few guys who get bigger over a 6month period that just lift weights and suddenly think they are rock solid, most big dudes are placid and i think questions like these are spawned from jelousy trying to bring other down.

If i see a guy whos bigger then me (which is alot) i say fair play respect!

P.S. bruce lee was a good actor and choreographer dont mean hes superman


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I have noticed 7 people posted against.....show yourself you 7.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Isn't having big muscles going to mean alot of that muscle is made up of more slow twitch fibres, therefore that person won't punch as fast as if they had not created big muscles in the gym, but obviously there is going to be a lot more mass in the punch which will make it harder from









So having bigger muscle increases mass and strength, but could reduce speed and as all factors have a play in the end result, big muscles are going to have varying effect's on the power of a punch, but in my opinion in general bigger muscles will create a more powerful punch.

Boxer's do weight train.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

but is it not just strength its momentum, velocity and the follow through and where the punch comes from.

EG. when i punch i was taught to start it from the floor and move the energy through my body to my fist (if u get what im sayin ) so not only using arm muscles but the whole body. So a well build person my well hit harder


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Put it this way,when a sprinter leaves the blocks,do you notice the explosive power in the hamstrings.

You do not see ANY sprinters in olympics with weak or skinny legs.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

isnt there the fast twitch muscle fibres or something like that ?

slighty off topic.. how do i see pics ? all i get is a big box with a littli box in the corner ?


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

The dreaded 1 inch punch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Think the poll has a flaw, just because you have bigger muscles than someone doesnt make your punch stronger.
> 
> Look at Bruce Lee, he wasnt small by any means but wasnt big either, however, he had the strongest punch ever.
> 
> ...


Fkin numbnuts!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> *Isn't having big muscles going to mean alot of that muscle is made up of more slow twitch fibres*, therefore that person won't punch as fast as if they had not created big muscles in the gym, ...
> 
> So having bigger muscle increases mass and strength, but could reduce speed ...


Not necessarily. IIRC your ratio of slow to fast is genetically fixed when you're born, but you can grow and strengthen the fast twitch fibres to maximize your explosive strength...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> *lol silly question*, if you have big muscle it wont make your punch weak
> 
> If you cant punch anyway it will be bunk regardless of size. If you can punch hard with your weight and you weigh a fock load then i aint gunna argue with ya!
> 
> ...


Why is it a silly question? People have gone on about for 5 pages so it can't be that silly.

Yes im trying to bring all you big people down how did you work that out? Oops sorry.

Why would it bring anyone down, i am pretty certain that all the guys here won't be looking at their muscle and crying about it.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i beat you could throw a cheeky punch :tongue:


Me? Butter wouldn't melt, mate... :wink:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Crap. I fought for 8 years on the international circuit. I dislocated my ankle, and now train in the gym. I've put around 50% on my punching power. I know because i can break an awful lot more now.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Markc said:


> The dreaded 1 inch punch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Complete ****e.


----------



## greyray (Mar 23, 2009)

here,s one for you, my friend who is 21 stone and a cpl of us were jumped a few years back by a gang whilst taking shotsand kicks lying on the floor my mate punched one of the attckers on the femur and broke it!! There is power for you!!! Needless to say they then went on to press charges !!! lol .So if you already know how to punch correctly ,once you put alot of strength and weight behind it = immense power delivery!!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Not necessarily. IIRC your ratio of slow to fast is genetically fixed when you're born, but you can grow and strengthen the fast twitch fibres to maximize your explosive strength...


Yeah you are right, so I guess person A having trained muscle in the gym will be bigger yet have the same amount of speed in the muscle as person B who started off with the same amount of fast twitch fibres.

The difference is that person A is going to have to move a lot more weight.

Going one step further person A having trained muscle in the gym will be bigger and have the same amount of fast twitch muscle he started with from the beginning. person B this time has been training fast twitch muscles as an boxer, and has a smaller mass of muscle, he didn't lift heavy weights.

The difference is that person A will have less fast twitch fibres and will have less speed, although more mass and strength.

Obviously there must be some sort of balance, otherwise we would see ronnie coleman sized boxers everywhere.

I don't think there's a clear yes or no answer to the original question:

Re: Big muscles/Weaker punch?

But I think more muscle in general to a certain extent will have a big impact on the strength of a punch.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

What if there is a big spert of adrenaline when you punch ?

You hear about people suddenly getting masssive strength and lifting cars off people and stuff


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

nobody said:


> What if there is a big spert of adrenaline when you punch ?
> 
> You hear about people suddenly getting masssive strength and lifting cars off people and stuff


Yes adrenaline plays a massive part in all sport i beleive its a great hormone


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

nobody said:


> What if there is a big spert of adrenaline when you punch ?
> 
> You hear about people suddenly getting masssive strength and lifting cars off people and stuff


Were assuming that the question asked is over a period of time, repeatable, not just one freak outburst of adrenaline fueled punch. Overwise id be a pro boxer with my super adrenaline punch on a friday night at a boxing machine.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> ffs, are you dumb...everyone knows it's superman:thumb:


That's just silly!!! Everyone knows the Hulk absorbs what you throw at him and just gets bigger and angrier and more powerful!!!

HULK SMASH!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Why is it a silly question? People have gone on about for 5 pages so it can't be that silly.
> 
> Yes im trying to bring all you big people down how did you work that out? Oops sorry.
> 
> Why would it bring anyone down, i am pretty certain that all the guys here won't be looking at their muscle and crying about it.


its just one of those silly questions with a pretty obvious conclusion.

I wasn't talking about your comment personally dude, but this is the type of thing people say to make themselves feel better when they see someone who is bigger and stronger then them.

Its along the same lines as when thy see a big cut guy and say "steroids" or go up to him and say how much do you weigh then say my mate weighs this and doesn't even lift weights.

also there is 5 pages of alot of silly awnsers and a few vaild ones


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> Force = Mass X accelleration
> 
> MAss = bigger arm... You do the maths.


Mega,

Your statement while correct in the world of physics, is frankly retarded.

As you hold your intellect in high regard, then really you should know better that to post the utter bilge you have been lately.

Your emphasis is incorrectly placed on the mass.

The correct emphasis is of course on the acceleration, which you'll generally find comes through technique.

Just because you create a bigger arm, doesn't mean you increase the force. If anything until the issue with the acceleration is resolved, a bigger arm would be slower.

That's basic physics when applied in the real world.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The one inch punch thing works, a friend of mine trained in a rural area of China for 6 years (can't remember where though he did tell me). He's done martial arts since he was about 10 and he's now 32 so he was pretty good already but when he came back.. some of the sh*t he showed me was unreal! I remember him showing me the 1 inch punch for the first time, this lad at work went literally flying across the store room PMSL, can still remember the shock on his face!

However, said friend is a massive black guy haha, technique + size is going to be the winner in most cases, unless you're a chav that gets lucky with a switchblade or a spoon or whatever it is they use


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anybody can improve on technique and speed but the true knockout punches some people have they are born with.

BTW,that kid who thinks bruce lee is the toughest son of a 8itch ever. lol. u crack me up!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is Bruce during a demonstration of the 1" punch, look closely at his hips and how his legs are, you will see a twitch first, but it is like his feet are part of the ground:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i think its more of a push than punch couple of me mates messed round with it....could push eachother like a metre or 2 away....leaning into them like....its just a push to be frank.. I dunno what bruce lee does with it..but knocking people out dont make me laugh thats bollocks


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

fook me, 1" punch my ****yholey ,Thats a push if ever i seen one :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Here is Bruce during a demonstration of the 1" punch, look closely at his hips and how his legs are, you will see a twitch first, but it is like his feet are part of the ground:


There you go fmj....absolutely knocked him out didn't it........lmao.... :tongue:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dont get me wrong we all know Bruce was a legend.

But i could not see that 1" punch winning the world heavyweight title. 

ALSO...i have noticed 12 people have voted against but i dont see 1 person out of the 12 explaining why as compared to all the other posts saying the opposite,you can come out now and explain..keyboard warriors


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The energy of a punch is equivalent to half the total effective moving mass of your arm multiplied by its speed squared. e=1/2mv^2. Simple real world physics.

So if you double the weight of your arm, for a given speed your punch will have twice the impact.

But if you double the speed of your punch you will quadruple the impact.

So if you want to punch hard it's good to have bigger arms, but even better to punch faster.

BUT you only have a limited time and distance to get your fist moving fast, so the acceleration must be very high.

The muscle force required to accelerate the mass of your arm to the right speed at the right point (when the punch makes contact) is equivalent to the total mass multiplied by the acceleration: F=ma.

So it may be that a guy with a lighter arm can accelerate his fist faster than a guy with a heavy arm, and outpunch him.

But if the guy with the heavier arm can accelerate his fist to the same speed as the lighter guy, he will have the heavier punch.

A stronger muscle will accelerate a given fist/arm more.

It's the fast twitch muscle fibres that are used to punch, and to lift heavy weights. In bodybuilding progressive over-stressing of the fast-twitch fibres causes them to grow in strength and size, so a truly bigger muscle will be stronger - exert a greater force.

The question is, does a muscle that doubles in mass double its strength - the force it can exert - or more?

It seems that, through weight training, doubling the mass of a muscle more than doubles its strength, and so potentially gives more acceleration and thus more speed to a punch.

So a guy with big muscled arms is always going to outpunch a smaller guy - if he knows how...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ecky thump would kill them all..................


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i know when i punch its not as hard as if say my 19stone mate would punch because he has more weight behind it.but technique 4tw imo.im 12stone btw


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

"Marciano's knockout blow packs more explosive energy that an armour- piercing bullet and represents as much energy as would be required to spot lift 1000 pounds one foot off the ground" Boxing Illustrated 19 Dec 1963.

Holy sihtbuckets batman, that sounds alot


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

It is a lot to do with technique, some are also gifted that can punch without being big, nigel benn was a natural pucher, but not phisiquely strong, where as Eubank was strong but not a big puncher, Naz was a naturally strong puncher, hit well above his weight,


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive not read any responses i wont say weaker punch but certainly slower

butterbean punches hard, it all depends on where the muscles we are talking about are

big triceps will slow down a punch a lot


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

webby said:


> I dont think its as easy as a straight yes or no answer. There are too many other factors to consider but in general bigger people tend to do more damage when they punch someone/thing.
> 
> I used to watch a programme about martial arts (I cant remember what its called) but there was a Japanese guy on talking about how he only works his tricep as that is the main muscle used in a punch.


Mind body and Kick ass moves possibly? On BBC2 I think it was


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

At the end of the day if poncey martial arts like Jeet Kun Do or TKD or any of them were any good you would see at least ONE PERSON fight like that in UFC.

They don't

End of


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

megatron said:


> At the end of the day if poncey martial arts like Jeet Kun Do or TKD or any of them were any good you would see at least ONE PERSON fight like that in UFC.
> 
> They don't
> 
> End of


True mate,same as i would love to see Scotty 2 Hotty do the worm in the cage as well. :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a total [email protected] on lash last night so thught I'd hit pucnh ball as me and mates set the record on it......ran uo, hit it, glanced the bottom of it and smashed straight into machine and totally fcuked my hand up.......spazzy....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I'm a total [email protected] on lash last night so thught I'd hit pucnh ball as me and mates set the record on it......ran uo, hit it, glanced the bottom of it and smashed straight into machine and totally fcuked my hand up.......spazzy....


See mate,you should have used the 1" punch to set a new record :thumb:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Mike Tyson!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Well, it was my opinion, unless proved otherwise my opinion sticks, i never seen a bodybuilder knock out a man from 1 inch before... have you?
> 
> Also Bruce Lee died of full body seizures and cerebel edima, he wasn't beat to death...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:Oh my god, how can you be so stupid, i really have to hold back and come out of this thread for good now.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Tyson is the single best example of a heavy set muscular guy who can punch with such power, speed and accuracy.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Power comes first from balance and centre of gravity forming a strong stable base , then extra power on top of that comes from muscular contraction and weight of the limb. If you over reach your centre of gravity you lose most of your energy.

The one inch punch comes from the whole body and fast contraction and near perfect balance and can do alot of damage if performed correctly.

Dont need much muscle to perform this correctly.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

robc said:


> Tyson is the single best example of a heavy set muscular guy who can punch with such power, speed and accuracy.


sorry but you musnt of seen Lenny Mclean before the mans an animal imo he is the best example of a big man who can punch with power speed an accuracy i think he would have taken tyson noooo prob
















check them out the mans a legand Roy Shaw aswell another example both would have bitch slapped bruce lee back to asia :lol:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I'm a total [email protected] on lash last night so thught I'd hit pucnh ball as me and mates set the record on it......ran uo, hit it, glanced the bottom of it and smashed straight into machine and totally fcuked my hand up.......spazzy....


 :lol: thats basically how I damaged tendons in my hand! went upwards though and hit the metal bar full on


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> sorry but you musnt of seen Lenny Mclean before the mans an animal imo he is the best example of a big man who can punch with power speed an accuracy i think he would have taken tyson noooo prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell you what mate that would be one enjoyable fight to watch!! Tyson vs Mclean :thumb:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

What if you were to 'Donkey Punch' them.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> sorry but you musnt of seen Lenny Mclean before the mans an animal imo he is the best example of a big man who can punch with power speed an accuracy i think he would have taken tyson noooo prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong mate,the guvnor and shaw were animals,but to say thay would of taken tyson is a total load of bollox.

Tyson was just super fast,super powerful and was taking people off their feet.

Remember,tyson will go down as one of the most devastating fighters in history....World heavywight champ,undisputed and undefeated at one point.

Shaw and the guvnor wouldnt see them bombs coming,as awesome as they were they are different kind of fighters.


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

I was avoiding this topic for a while now because its one of those topics that frustrate me.



MXD said:


> Mass * velocity = power
> 
> More mass = greater power


Correct however thats not the question.

To calculate it properly you need to look at technique. Punching is not a single muscle movement and is in fact a very complex biomechanical syncronised movement involving the whole body.

for reference check out:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6228040.stm

For those that think bruce lee or tyson have the hardest punch I can tell you these fighters wouldnt even feature in the top 50.

Fighters don't aim to punch hard, they aim to punch fast. A fast punch will knock the guy out no matter what weight. The bbc article says that Hatton hits with 883lb of force which is 10 times that of a normal person. So a normal person punches with 82lb of force. However it only takes 5lb of force to knock someone out so why would a fighter aim to improve thier power? They improve thier speed and as a result they punch harder. Its a by product its not the purpose.

Bruce Lee had a cerebral edema but not seizures. Basically his brain swelled due to a reacton from an aspirin type medication. He had a sleep, went into a coma and never woke.

Also he is not one of the strongest men. Fit yes. Healthy questionable. Powerful No. How can a man 5ft 8in and 128lb be stronger than a much larger man? Yes he had enough power to move a man with a 1 inch punch (A party trick) and could do 1 finger press ups but that doesnt mean he would be any good lifting the atlas stones on worlds strongest man.

Short answer:

Bigger muscles = slower punch but more power

However I know a 9st guy that can strike harder than 16/17 st men so technique does count for alot.


----------



## SHIVER (Apr 26, 2009)

For an EXPLOSIVE punch you need a BIG FOREARM and speed! dont really matter about the size of your muscle, just depends on what sort of weight you put behind it!


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

pea head said:


> Dont get me wrong mate,the guvnor and shaw were animals,but to say thay would of taken tyson is a total load of bollox.
> 
> Tyson was just super fast,super powerful and was taking people off their feet.
> 
> ...


NO ITS NOT BOLLOX MATE  IMO tyson is a pussy cat look at him in his last few fights trying all the dirty moves he can hes a desperate man Lenny would fight to the death no matter what never give up no one would through the towel in for him Tyson could through a punch WOW that was it Lenny was the full package pure amimal he liked to get knocked about before just to rile him up and could last how ever many rounds.

Talking of BOLLOX AND I QUOTE .World heavywight champ,undisputed and undefeated at one point. <-----LOL AT ONE POINT EVERYONE IS UNDEFETED :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nobody said:


> What if you were to 'Donkey Punch' them.


That was a crazy movie (donkey punch).


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

SHIVER said:


> For an EXPLOSIVE punch you need a BIG FOREARM and speed! dont really matter about the size of your muscle, just depends on what sort of weight you put behind it!


forearms do jack in a punch


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

its mainly about techinque but muscle and weight do help


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> NO ITS NOT BOLLOX MATE  IMO tyson is a pussy cat look at him in his last few fights trying all the dirty moves he can hes a desperate man Lenny would fight to the death no matter what never give up no one would through the towel in for him Tyson could through a punch WOW that was it Lenny was the full package pure amimal he liked to get knocked about before just to rile him up and could last how ever many rounds.
> 
> Talking of BOLLOX AND I QUOTE .World heavywight champ,undisputed and undefeated at one point. <-----LOL AT ONE POINT EVERYONE IS UNDEFETED :lol:


Mate listen,like i have said the guvnor was an animal no question,you dont have to tell me about that,but just to come on here and spout tyson would get hammered..get real,seriously.

Everyone is undefeated at one point....yes,but when you hold *ALL* the belts and fought *ALL* the best fighters in the world at the time tells me something.

The guvnor should of fought for world titles then me thinks. :innocent:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

fattyboy said:


> I was avoiding this topic for a while now because its one of those topics that frustrate me.
> 
> Correct however thats not the question.
> 
> ...


Good post. :beer:


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm if i'm right in thinking was it not a heavy weight boxer that had the fastest punch? Tyson or Foreman , probably wrong on the name but it was black boxer :/

If not it sure as hell was a fast punch.

(read to page 9 got bored)


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I would say Tyson in his prime had the best combo of speed/strength.

Muscle = Strength.

Strength + Technique = KO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes mate,the guy was pure savage at his peak....you just got to love watching his fights over and over.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Big muscles will equal a stronger punch if your technique is down to par, My brother, aint the heaviest guy think hes bout 62-3kg, he ****ing throws a punch hard but thats cus his technique is good and hes pretty fast too so he can combo like a lightning bolt, now hes trying to put on some lean mass so he can fight at featherweight (in MMA) imagine what hed be like few more kg of solid mass!!


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yes mate,the guy was pure savage at his peak....you just got to love watching his fights over and over.


Everytime I watch one of his fearlier fights, i still find myself going "ooooooh, ****!" Lol!

Savage was definitely the word. His punches were unlike any others.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

walks said:


> Id say it certainly helps if you have the technique.
> 
> However there was a middleweight MMA fighter called Lee Murray that was well known for his KO power, he used to spar with heavyweight boxers and KO them (british champions not your avrage bums)


Er..... Bolloxs.do you want to re-read this post. a middle weight, non- boxer, knocking out TOP LEVEL heavyweight fighters.Didnt happen.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Strength X Speed = Power

An explosive punch from a well built athlete would do more damage than a punch from lightening quick jockey!!


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't read through all 12 pages, so I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but there must be a point where muscle size becomes a hindrance, i.e., if your arms are too big to be fully mobile.

Yes, you'll have mass and strength, but what use is that if your range of motion is sacrificed.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> NO ITS NOT BOLLOX MATE  IMO tyson is a pussy cat look at him in his last few fights trying all the dirty moves he can hes a desperate man Lenny would fight to the death no matter what never give up no one would through the towel in for him Tyson could through a punch WOW that was it Lenny was the full package pure amimal he liked to get knocked about before just to rile him up and could last how ever many rounds.
> 
> Talking of BOLLOX AND I QUOTE .World heavywight champ,undisputed and undefeated at one point. <-----LOL AT ONE POINT EVERYONE IS UNDEFETED :lol:


This is the sort of post that always makes me smile.You obviously have never been inside a ring with,or witnessed close up, how much power a top heavyweight boxer has.Although i give great respect to Mclean an Shaw, the notion that they would be able to go toe to toe with one of the most devastating punchers in history is ludicrious.This naivety, that you demonstrate,is obvious. if my memory serves me, i think Roy fought the guy who defeated leon spinks in the 70s.His punching power was devastating(as donny adams, and many other will bear witness to)im sure Roy would admit that tyson would have been far too much.And to state that mclean could last "how ever many rounds" leaves me speechless.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The following is an explanation, as to how one of the most devastating punchers in history plied his trade.an 88% knockout rate, at 187lbs.

Where Did the Power Come From?

How does a 187 pound man hit harder than a 200+ pound man when both are trained fighters? There's an axiom in boxing that says "You can't teach power. Either a fighter is born with it or not." Hundreds and hundreds of fighters have proven it to be true. One heavyweight is a formidable knockout artist while another rarely hurts an opponent and must win by points, even though they might be identical in height, weight, and the size of their muscles.

Part of it lies in how a fighter sets himself when he delivers his blow. A pure boxer stylist will be on his toes, mobile, with little contact with the floor when he hits. The force of his impact comes from his arms and shoulders only. But a slugger, a Jim Jefferies, Joe Louis, Dempsey, Frazier, Foreman, Tyson, or Marciano, will plant his feet flat as he punches, using the floor for leverage to get more of his body weight behind the punch.

Another part is "commitment to the punch". The fighter who is worried about a counter blow is going to hold something back. He wants to be able to block the counter punch if it comes. But, the fighter who has no fear of retaliation, who accepts that he might get hit in return and couldn't care less, will put everything into the punch. Marciano knew before he stepped into the ring that he would get hit a lot during the course of the fight. He accepted it beforehand and didn't let it interfere with his intention to bang away at his opponent. When Rocky let go he was totally committed to the punch, putting every ounce of energy and body weight into every punch.

Marciano's incredible power began in his feet as they pushed off the mat. The energy was fed by his thick, muscular legs, the swivel of his hips, and the twist he'd put into his upper body as he snapped forward his arm and fist.

Where the power came from might be best illustrated in a letter I received from a doctor who works with internal medical problems and trauma. He told me this: "Now what determines the power of a punch? I mean the formula&#8230; The effect of a punch is calculated by the energy applied at the sight of the hit. So the kinetic energy of Marciano's punch, that is the degree of damage the punch would generate, is equal to 1/2 mass x velocity x velocity (1/2mv2). Rocky's was equal to the mass of the arm plus the weight he shoved forward with body weight. Next, he hit in close. As your arm moves forward the time from beginning to end increases as you increase the distance of the thrown punch. Since velocity = feet per sec, that means the longer the range the less velocity. Now the energy generated is, remember, mass times vel x vel. Well if your punches are so much shorter, traveling only a few inches, your velocity is incredible! And the transmitted energy at impact is enormous! That calculation of energy is the destructive force (damage) to the body. Basically he broke his opponents up inside. Had George Foreman been a swarmer, he would have been a better fighter. He was a slugger. But as strong as he was he hit from too far away. Frazier was not as powerful as Marciano. He had a similar style, but didn't hit as hard (didn't use shifting weight, etc)."

This generation of power to the point of impact was described by boxing writer Nat Tashman in the July 1986 issue of Boxing Beat:

"Considering the weight advantage Rocky gave away to opponents, few seem to know the key to his power. Fully believing in his ability to take a punch and confident he couldn't be knocked out, he'd wade in to position himself as close as he could get. Then, like lifting a weight, he'd plant his muscular, stumpy legs and thighs, and swivel-hip his punch. At that point, he was delivering his full 187 pound, adrenaline-loaded wallop for the lights-out contact."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

dont talk shiit


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think thats a great post essex boy,true!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

paulo said:


> dont talk shiit


would you care to elaborate, or are verbal insults the limit of your diction?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice post essexboy,cant say the same about paulo? what sort of reply was that:lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

bbeweel said:


> Nice post essexboy,cant say the same about paulo? what sort of reply was that:lol:


obviously wrong time of the month.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> I think thats a great post essex boy,true!


i used to regulary spar with another middleweight.He was younger and far fitter than me.we used to have some right old tear ups.we were also mates, so some degree of oneupmanship existed. whilst hard head shots, used to hurt, they could be tolerated without much trouble.We spent months sparring, and learnt a lot.One morning, he didnt show, and our trainer offered the option of sparring with another fighter, who was considered to be a good prospect.Iwas 168lbs at the time.This guy was 125lbs and 6 inches shorter.I dwarfed him.Well to cut a long story short,i got a hiding.The first few punches hit my ribs and nearly doubled me over.he then switched to head shots.i didnt quit(although i wanted to)and he was taking it easy on me! the longest three round of my life.it was at that moment i realised that power and size, are not as related as most would assume.I think the marciano post, demonstrates this.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

strongasanox said:


> have u ever seen kimbo slice? built like a brick sh1t house, knocks people out 4 fun,


kimbos one hardcore mofo!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

essexboy said:


> i used to regulary spar with another middleweight.He was younger and far fitter than me.we used to have some right old tear ups.we were also mates, so some degree of oneupmanship existed. whilst hard head shots, used to hurt, they could be tolerated without much trouble.We spent months sparring, and learnt a lot.One morning, he didnt show, and our trainer offered the option of sparring with another fighter, who was considered to be a good prospect.Iwas 168lbs at the time.This guy was 125lbs and 6 inches shorter.I dwarfed him.Well to cut a long story short,i got a hiding.The first few punches hit my ribs and nearly doubled me over.he then switched to head shots.i didnt quit(although i wanted to)and he was taking it easy on me! the longest three round of my life.it was at that moment i realised that power and size, are not as related as most would assume.I think the marciano post, demonstrates this.


Amen, technique and power delivery everytime. :beer:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

essex boy, despite the fact you got a hiding from the quicker fighter do you believe he could cause more damage in a single punch than you?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

fattyboy said:


> Bigger muscles = slower punch but more power


I used to train with (before my injury) a 19 stone 7 muscle guy, seriously the guys arms were 19-21" - the guy was an all round monster in terms of size. The dude was 6 foot 3 and build like me apart from pure muscle, I have never seen anyone hit as fast or as powerful as this dude. He was lighting fast and was known for KOing people he spared with.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bone structure, hand size, and all sorts of other factors also come into it.

The hardest punch I ever took in a boxing ring was from a little guy.


----------



## bigun2007 (Jul 29, 2009)

It's just about the weight you can get behind the punch, punches from big guys dont stop moving when they hit their target and pretty much break whatevers in their path on the way through, they might not move as fast but they certainly aint gonna slow down!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

fantastic posts essesboy!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

callingcard said:


> essex boy, despite the fact you got a hiding from the quicker fighter do you believe he could cause more damage in a single punch than you?


no question he could. speed equals power, plus technique, its a winning combo.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

if you read the Marciano post.He did exactly the same as Tyson.ie move in close, with very little arm involvement.They were both awesome punchers.its hardto believe Rocky was only 187Lbs


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

nobody said:


> "Marciano's knockout blow packs more explosive energy that an armour- piercing bullet and represents as much energy as would be required to spot lift 1000 pounds one foot off the ground" Boxing Illustrated 19 Dec 1963.
> 
> Holy sihtbuckets batman, that sounds alot


I was looking for this.i remember reading that they tested Rockys punching power when he was champ.Any more details?


----------



## launish116 (Jun 15, 2009)

> Punches require power to be generated by the legs, torso, chest and shoulders.


doesn't it depend on the type of muscle, e.g fast twitch etc

would recommend reading through ross training forum some mad conditioning ideas and theories for punch power etc


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

its nothing to do with muscle power.its about being able to use the feet, legs, hips shoulders and arms, with correct timing.very similar "skills" are required in a golf swing also.as soon as you tense, the power flows away.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Too many people are trying to over-analyse everything, what next, [email protected] technique...oooh sorry, Uriel's done that one pmsl.

Essexboy has summed it up excelllently.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Never heard of kimbo slice so looked him up






can't say i found it impressive.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the late great Jack Dempsey got it all down in his boxing book from the 50's "Championship Fighting"

"7. What Is a Punch?

Nature has given you, a normal beginner, the three requisites for a knockout punch. They are:

1. WEIGHT-THE WEIGHT OF YOUR ENTIRE BODY.

2. POWERFUL MUSCLES IN YOUR FEET, LEGS AND BACK- THE MEANS OF HELPING TO PUT YOUR BODY-WEIGHT INTO MOTION.

3. ARMS AND FISTS-THE MEANS OF EXPLODING YOUR MOVING WEIGHT AGAINST AN OPPONENT.

For practical purposes, I divide a punch into two parts: (a) setting the weight in motion, and ( B) relaying the moving weight to a desired point

on an opponent with a stepped-up impact or explosion.

All full-fledged punches must have that (a) and ( B) combination.

It is only in what might be called "partial" punches that the body-weight does not play a stellar role. Partial punches are those delivered with

only the weight of arms and fists- short backhands to the head, chops to the kidney or to the back of the neck, or mere cuffs to the head when in

a tight clinch.

Since we're concerned primarily with the stunning, full-fledged knockout punch, let's move on to it. Let's examine the first fundamental. How

do we set the body-weight in motion?

THERE ARE FOUR WAYS OF SETTING THE BODY-WEIGHT IN MOTION FOR PUNCHING: (1) falling forward; (2) springing forward; (3)

whirling the shoulders by means of the powerful back muscles, assisted by shifting weight from one leg to the other, and (4) by surging upward,

as in delivering uppercuts. Every punch combines at least two of those motion-methods.

Best of all the punches is the "stepping straight jolt," delivered with either fist from the "falling step." It has fall, spring and whirl.

That stepping jolt must not be confused with the "ordinary straight punch" that is delivered at medium range without moving the feet, and that

depends almost entirely on shoulder whirl. The stepping jolt is a much more explosive blow.

Hooks and uppercuts are short-range blows that can be just as explosive as stepping jolts. However, the hooks and uppercuts are less

desirable for fist-fighting, in which one tries to keep at long range as much as possible in order to avoid clinching and wrestling."


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I would of thought technique was the major player.

And to help in the strength side, then you would like to have big tri's to help explode the punch. Just my thoughts.

But having big bi's would obviously count against the punch, thus it could impact a punch if too much muscle.......... All depends on which muscle the question refers to i suppose.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

all over anaylsing

1. bigger you are will mean more potential to punch hard - even if your technique is crap (most big guys) then youll have more weight behind an arm swing - so you then move to...

2. technique technique technique - this is what makes the difference...

3. also depends what / how the opponent is doing / standing / moving when you connect as to how effective it is - you can bang a guy out without hardly moving if he is the one creating the energy by moving into you


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

im not sure cus i know ths 9stne m8 of mine (a boxer) and he will bang the biggest musclyiest guy in the club and he will be knock out on the floor literally. Maybe its technique. But if a big guy hits you im sure itd hurt alot.


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

Strength and power are not the same. Strength is lifting, pushing and pulling, power is using your bodyweight eg. press ups, chin ups and so on. World strongest man athletes might be able to squat 350kg and dead 400 or whatever but i gurantee there`d struggle to do 10chin ups! The bigger you are the heavier you are which will then make you slow, remember speed is a bi-product off power. The most powerfull men are gymnasts, breakdancers, martial art experts etc. Although they wouldn`t be the strongest. Could you imagine ronnie colman tryin to work the pommel horse! Its like comparing a f1 car vs a buggati veyron, the veyron has more bhp, more torque yet because the f1 is much lighter it would batter it. Power to weight is the key to all this.


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

a powerful punch comes from the feet up to the hips and shoulders if you can get the balance and rotate your hips with your shoulders then your gnah bang hard however big or small you are but naturally i think lighting people bang harder with speed comes power


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

james_dlboxing said:


> im not sure cus i know ths 9stne m8 of mine (a boxer) and he will bang the biggest musclyiest guy in the club and he will be knock out on the floor literally. Maybe its technique. But if a big guy hits you im sure itd hurt alot.


How many big muscley guys has your mate knocked out in clubs then?

State a number please.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

floyd mayweather vs david haye...

bj penn vs brock

seanchai sor king star vs Peter Aerts

who wins....

end of

rare occasions the samller guy wins....unless skillset is vastly different evenly matched fights are matched at weights for a reason in all sports...

fair enough all have opinions but unless you have experienced a lot of this i.e training with world class fighters or fought yourself - not just having a mate or cousin etc who does it...then you your comments have a limited amount of weight...its not being snobbish, but the same as commenting on how the pressure was on the MR O stage, etrc unless you have done it, you cant fully comprehend...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Like i say everytime this sort of thing comes up, fighting at a heavy un natural bodyweight and fighting at heavyweight are two different things!!

If you had a trained little guy and a big lump i know where my money will be every time!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I assume we're talking about 2 trained guys here though.

I think the only downside is that too much size/muscle limits movement to a degree and can slow you down due to excess weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

If its two trained, then i belive the bigger guy would be more favourable although Roy jones jr/ john Ruiz would tell you a different story.


----------



## mr_pink (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't build muscle on your chin so its perfectly veasable that a 9stone man can nock out a 17 stone man out i have seen alot smaller guys bang out out the big ones easily ive also seen the meat heads pound down the smaller guys


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I once got out punched on one of them punching machines in alton towers by some 9 stone weakling. That was embarassing.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce lee v's david hay


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

mal said:


> bruce lee v's david hay


david haye!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooway dude!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

yes way!! ;-0

he may be fast but the power would not trouble him regarding just punching


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Generally a myth thrown about by skinny martial arts guys that feel intimidated by big guys.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I love this bigger muscles=weaker punch 

Just feel free to let me connect nice on the jaw line and when you have come round from seeing more stars than Patrick Moore...giz a shout.lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> I love this bigger muscles=weaker punch
> 
> Just feel free to let me connect nice on the jaw line and when you have come round from seeing more stars than Patrick Moore...giz a shout.lol


Is that when u were big????


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce would rip his cock "clean off " before david could blink! no contest.

and then roundhouse that sucker,just for good measure. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

pea head said:


> I love this bigger muscles=weaker punch
> 
> Just feel free to let me connect nice on the jaw line and when you have come round from seeing more stars than *Patrick Moore*...giz a shout.lol


is he in to martial arts?


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Punch power is technique and timing. Arm size has no relation to punch power. The force of the punch is generated in the core and the ability to turn your weight in to the punch. If a big guy knows how to punch then its going to hurt. If a little guy knows how to punch its going to hurt.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

yes exactly,and bruce pound for pound had the hardest punch in the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

tmacf said:


> Punch power is technique and timing. Arm size has no relation to punch power. The force of the punch is generated in the core and the ability to turn your weight in to the punch. If a big guy knows how to punch then its going to hurt. If a little guy knows how to punch its going to hurt.


at last some sense! welcome along!!

and if a bigger guy witgh technique comes along itll hurt even more wheras a big guy with no technique swings itl be lucky to be in the same postcode as you


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Is that when u were big????


Yes...full of Oxys..hard as fcuk go with it. :whistling:



1russ100 said:


> is he in to martial arts?


No just stars and glasses of red wine....still game though im told :laugh:



tmacf said:


> Punch power is technique and timing. Arm size has no relation to punch power. The force of the punch is generated in the core and the ability to turn your weight in to the punch. If a big guy knows how to punch then its going to hurt. If a little guy knows how to punch its going to hurt.


True...BUT i would rather take a punch off Mayweather than Ernie Shavers :lol: :lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

i used to use them arcade machines and when i was 14 (200lb) had a harder punch than when i was 16 (220lbs). same machine trocadero london and yes it was muscle not fat! weird


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

One of the greatest lb for lb punchers in the history of boxing was Jimmy Wilde in most experts top 3 of all time some rate him number one, never went much over 100lb, mostly had to fight people heavier due to his diminutive size. knocked very good boxers out who were anywhere up to 80lbs heavier than himself in his amateur/booth fighting days.

Even when fighting world class oponents he still ko'ed top boxers 15-25lb heavier.

Not saying that bigger muscles will definately make you a weaker puncher, but Wilde shows that you don't need muscle (search for a picture of him) to be a legendary/one of the greatest punchers in history.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

mal said:


> yes exactly,and bruce pound for pound had the hardest punch in the world.


Did they test everyone in the world? Pound for pound it's this little cvnt


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

lb for lb my Mrs has got a great clout on her....

She punches pretty hard too


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

GHS said:


> lb for lb my Mrs has got a great clout on her....
> 
> She punches pretty hard too


Yeah, right - like YOU have a girlfriend. :laugh:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its all about technique, throwing your bodyweight into the movement and having the ability to rapidly contract muscles.

so in a sense those who are natural big (with type 2b fibres have stronger punches.?)


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

In the mid to late 80s who would you rather have been punched by -

Barry McGuigan?

Sugar Ray Leonard?

A 20 year old Mike Tyson?

I'd go for the lightest and least muscled first.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Yeah, right - like YOU have a girlfriend. :laugh:


 You must not go in the Adult lounge much mate  :whistling:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

GHS said:


> You must not go in the Adult lounge much mate  :whistling:


I don't.

I have a smokin hot girlfriend. :laugh:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

The most important muscle in punching power is your glute, the rest is technique, it's all in the ass!

Big muscles can help with following a punch through but wont make that much of a difference on impact.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Muscle mass will definately increase punch power, but arm muscle is not very important. Throw a hook properly and the arm is more or less locked into place the power comes from calves, quads, glutes and core.

More muscle mass does slow you down though, and speed is useful to avoid getting hit back.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> *Muscle mass will definately increase punch power*, but arm muscle is not very important. Throw a hook properly and the arm is more or less locked into place the power comes from calves, quads, glutes and core.
> 
> More muscle mass does slow you down though, and speed is useful to avoid getting hit back.


Only in the right places but i found i sacrificed too much speed and form when i put mass on therefore affecting the power of my punches.

Maybe if you had massive glutes then you would probably see a big difference lol

Huge arms upper body wont do anyone much good when it comes to punching power


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Why the **** did you drag this up? It's like 10 year old ha.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Why the **** did you drag this up? It's like 10 year old ha.


why can't we all just get along


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Only one way to sort this out, keyboard fight!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

my mate "skinny benny" has the hardest punch of any of my mates, as tested by those punch machines.

he's a somalian and he weighs about 11 stone at 6'1 lol

once saw him KO two dudes with two punches.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

them boxing machines are useless, they dont read proply


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I thinks bodybuilders body arnt ment for boxing but big lad big punch


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

doesn't really matter on the size of the muscles but it does help .. but the main thing is technique and to use ur hips and to lock them as soon as u have punched forward, not the round house method as u loose power on this way!!

Scoobs


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

simple think of the scrany little 7 stone bag of pones or the 30stone lump giving you a jaw shot either way pain is only temporary so dont worry about whos hitting you hit them back


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

In someone untrained, yes, as they generally throw with just their arm / shoulder.

In someone trained, the exact opposite. There have been people who train like bodybuilders down my boxing gym and for the most part they are very slow and there is certainly force behind their punches but not a lot of power as they can't generate as much speed and "Snap".

Skill and kinetic chaining of muscles in a shot if 100% more important than your mass, I know a lad down the gym who has been training since he was about 8 years old (20 now) and he's only 7 stone but by god he would lay out even the biggest of people.

If you want a strong punch, train as a boxer / martial artist - Not a bodybuilder as it is detrimental. The poll is exactly as you would expect on a weightlifting forum however.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Always tickles me this sh*t,

When l did the doors the first thing l thought when the biggest fu*ker in the club kicked off was " oh this ku*t will go down easy "

Give me a fu*king break.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Always tickles me this sh*t,
> 
> When l did the doors the first thing l thought when the biggest fu*ker in the club kicked off was " oh this ku*t will go down easy "
> 
> Give me a fu*king break.


just more of a target aren't they & the harder they fall


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Always tickles me this sh*t,
> 
> When l did the doors the first thing l thought when the biggest fu*ker in the club kicked off was " oh this ku*t will go down easy "
> 
> Give me a fu*king break.


yeah i wasn't sayin my friend skiny benny is a big hard cnut or nothing, just has a punch considering he's built like a stick insect.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah i wasn't sayin my friend skiny benny is a big hard cnut or nothing, just has a punch considering he's built like a stick insect.


mate l know lots of lads big and small who have good punches, it just tickles me people dismiss the big guys.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> just more of a target aren't they & the harder they fall


something small people tell themselfs. a big guy with good fighting technique is deadly. the more mass and power someone has behind their hands the more force is going to be exerted onto someone and the more damage they will do. the bigger someone is the slower they will get granted, but upto a certain point... you might see a smaller guy knock someone out easier as they can more their hands quickly and catch a jaw to shock the brain, but youll see a bigger guy put someone in hospital or kill them with a well landed punch. but generally bigger guys cant fight for ****, they just man handle people.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Well i saw this debate somewhere on the internet, cant remember where now but i found it interesting but i dont agree at all. Anyway just wondered what peoples views were on the subject.
> 
> Does bigger muscles make your punch weaker?


The answer is very simple : F=m x(times) g

Nevertheless what it counts is how much punishement can you take ,you might be the strongest or the fastest but if you can take a punch .....you are a dead meat , people with long necks are easy to knockout them with a single punch to the jaw or the cheeks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Thread back from the dead.

Of course size doesn't matter, that's why in professional bouts they always put lightweights up against heavyweights......


----------

